# Hansel and Gretel



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Trying to think of a twisted name for Hansel and Gretel, like "Malice in Wonderland" for Alice in Wonderland, any ideas?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Rancid and Gruesome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Jaybo has a good choice for Gretel. How about "Heinous" or "Hideous" for Hansel?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hansel and Grendel? (or Hostel and Grendel)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Handsaw and Grated


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Or Handsawn and Grated?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> Or Handsawn and Grated?


I must be demented because that had me LMAO


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

thank you guys! good ideas


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Horrid and Gruesome ?


----------

